# Airtel has launched 4 Mb/s broadband service



## techwhiz.in (Jul 8, 2010)

Airtel has recently launched 4mbs broad band service. Broad band plan starts at 899 /month. This plan is known as impatience plan and at present this service is available in only these areas.


bangalore
Mumbai
Noida
Delhi
Chennai
Gurgaon

Check the airtel site here.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jul 9, 2010)

I would suggest people to actually look at the Download limit (as in limited plan/FUP) before opting for this plan. In fact I'll suggest people to stay clear of Airtel.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/isp-discu...88-64-less-your-unlimited-broadband-plan.html

For Delhi and Mumbai, MTNL offers great packages such as the 512Kbps truly unlimited plan as well the 1Mbps truly unlimited plan.
Sadly BSNL sucks.


----------



## techwhiz.in (Aug 14, 2010)

Airtel from my past experience has been a great company when it comes to delivering what is quoted.


----------



## ico (Aug 16, 2010)

Airtel started this FUP sh1te. Instead of taking Indian broadband to the next level, they took us 10 steps backwards.


----------

